# Wrong tides



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

Well here it is I just finished up my last work day of the REAL job for the week and i have. The next 3 days off. So now the FUN jib starts tonight and what do you know the tides are all jacked up low tide was at 430pm so that puts high tide at 1030. I have a fish house i never felt before and they said that they absolutely has to have some fish in the next 3 days they said preferably 2-300 pounds at 9 bucks a pound. Normally I would be thinking ahh no problem I can handle this this time of hear the fish are migrating in. But with the tides being the way they are i guess I'm going to have to fish a solid 9-10 hours a night on both the rising and falling tides to try my best. Sorry for a stupid post just had to rant a little


----------



## TRG (Jun 30, 2012)

I agree, I only got one last night from 9p.m. till the sun came up. I seen where they were just not when I was there.


----------



## C Low (Apr 16, 2011)

Ur saying u can sell flounder commercially in florida and get $9 a pound for whole fish? On the ms coast We can get tops- $2.50 a pound whole fish.....just curiious to know


----------



## mudd_cat23 (Jun 3, 2011)

No in NC I commercial fish and right now the market is sky high so we're getting between 5-9 a lb whole fish all i have to do is stick them


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

mudd_cat23 said:


> No in NC I commercial fish and right now the market is sky high so we're getting between 5-9 a lb whole fish all i have to do is stick them


Must be nice $2.50-$3.00 is about the top dollar in Alabama too.


----------



## mjg21 (Sep 5, 2012)

Shit for that price u should quit or real job! Down here that's unheard of....


----------

